# mental sleep disorder and cannabis - never before discussed



## elchupacabra (Jun 5, 2012)

Hey folks, i'm a grower in a country where marijuana is far from being termed as 'medical', and even farther from becoming legal for medical use. I have had narcolepsy for the past 4-5 years. Let me tell you that there are few things i found in my life as detrimental to the way you lead it. Sleeping is something, which, beyond a relatively weak extent, is not within my control. While I have rounded up my lifestyle to work as best for me as possible using pharmaceuticals, i'd say taht on an overall level, my conditions are alleviated about 40% when compared to how i was before becoming narcoleptic. And, if that's not enough, I am one of a very, very marginal percentage of narcolepsy patients who displays more than 3 possible symptoms (4), and having a fucked up sleep is only one of them. While I can't stop taking pharmaceuticals, I can do things to improve my night time quality of sleep, as that will help me stay more awake and alert in the day. its a nightmare living your life half awake and half asleep. and that brings me to my question - for issues where the quality of sleep is poor due to mental (and not physical) reasons, what is the best strain or strains I can smoke to help me sleep better? I am a recreational pot user, admitted. But I enjoy more of the sativa high as it keeps me a little more alert than the couchlock scenario. If i get a couchlock high, I will pass out in minutes. To be honest, if I'm doing anything passive (such as watching a movie, listening to a lecture in class, sitting in the car) and I have nothing to really interest me (have fallen asleep many a time while reading and while listening to music, and i produce music, psychedelic dance music with a shit ton of energy that too), it is a matter of minutes before i fall rapidly into a heavy sleep state where my mind is racing and racing while sleeping for about an hour and then i'll wake up and be refreshed for about thirty minutes, after which if i engage in passive activity again, I WILL fall asleep. Screwed up my life in high school, and after that, i began to structure my life with activities. ACTIVE things, not PASSIVE ones. I hit the gym and swim a lot, I sold the car and got a bike (probably one of the BEST decisions i could have made), I make sure I'm always doing something and take a one - two hour nap when i need it during the day. HOWEVER, I want to be able to lead my life without having to think to myself 'hm, is this something which possibly leaves any room for me to succumb to my excessive daytime sleepiness?' I want to watch movies in the damn movie theatre without having a chick next to me to keep me awake, if you get what i mean. i want to be able to go for a drive and look out the window without dozing off. One way several doctors said I'd be able to get better sleep is by improving my night-time quality of sleep. They had a mountain of different pills and meds i could take for that. I'm tired of fucking meds, I'm tired of fucking side effects, and i'm dealing with enough of both already; it wasn't hard to turn down their offer. but now i want to try and smoke pot not just recreationally, but to try and help me sleep better. While i know it may/may not work I want to know that I gave it a shot, and the best shot possible. Any ideas what strain to grow to help you sleep DEEPER and LONGER rather than a strain that just puts you straight to sleep? of course if fast action and depth of sleep come together in one strain i'd love to hear it  so please, give me some idea of what strain to pick up, preferably one that grows well outdoors as growing indoors is not an option for me.


----------



## delvite (Jun 5, 2012)

what cannabis does is open the doors in your mind to provide possible answers through chemical reaction such as diet, sleep and moods. do some reading and read reveiws on medi sites for your condition and what strain is known to help other users with simillar situations. get the info know the out come


----------



## elchupacabra (Jun 8, 2012)

see i've done that. i've done all of that. it's not like i don't have information, i just wanted advice from a live and updated database of marijuana users


----------

